# Womens Soccer?



## savagen (Jan 31, 2010)

Any womens soccer teams/leagues in Bangkok?


----------



## Cricra (Feb 9, 2011)

I'd like to play soccer as well. Do you still live in BKK? Did you find a team?
Please let me know!


----------



## Song_Si (Jun 11, 2010)

if you're on Facebook, search for_ Bangkok Women's Football_ 
https://www.facebook.com/groups/35447918781

"Football for women in Bangkok who just want to get fit and have fun. The goal is to get enough people to scrimmage at least once a week around a field in Sukhumvit. Doesn't matter if you've never played before! It's just for fun. Spread the news!"


----------



## maximsungnoen (Aug 8, 2012)

Any Men Soccer leauges???


----------

